# UNDIGESTED FOOD SURVERY



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

I notice from time to time undigested foods in my stools. I've seen tomato skins after a day or 2 eating a good pizza. I've noticed pieces of red peppers and apple skins, carrots, beans, lettuce!!! Just wondering for those who experience this, do you notice any of the ones I listed, or any others you'd like to share???


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

I have undigested foods make a second appearance also. Some of the things I see again are onions, mushrooms, lettuce and nuts. There is no rhyme or reason to when I have this...it comes and goes.------------------Happiness is a warm puppy. -Charles Schultz


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I've noticed the same thing, particularly tomatoes and carrots. Does anyone know if this is normal or part of IBS? That's one of the things I'll ask my doctor.It seems to happen more when I eat raw veggies. Does anyone notice this? Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 1999)

Me too - most of the above-mentioned items, but my all-time favourite has got to be the completely intact, totally identifiable PASTA TWIST! - presumably I'd eaten in rather a hurry that day! Still laugh when I think about it







Julie X


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Me too, plus a host of other foods. The specialist told me to chew each mouthfull of food at least 45 times. A meal now take's a long time to eat, but do notice a difference if I chew well and eat slowly.


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

Peas, beans, well basically ANY vegetable, not JUST corn, which everybody has. I CAREFULLY chew up the peas, making SURE I don't leave any whole, and the skins fill up with I won't guess what, and . . .


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 1999)

Same with me. Most of the times it's with the foods high in insoluble fiber or cellulose content. Skins on almost anything are tough to digest. Tried all sorts of enzymes specifically for this stuff and they didn't help.Skeeter


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Because this is normal, a lot of people could answer this affirmatively. If you could get them all to participate, you might overrun Jeffï¿½s disk space







.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 1999)

I don't have so many food particles showing up as I used to - prob. because I am on such a restricted diet right now.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Hi! I am new to the board but have been reading them for some time now. Have any of you guys been tested for Gluten Intolorance? or Celiac Disease? One of the common things with that is undigested foods in the stool. I was tested 2 years ago and it came back borderline, i decided to try the gluten free diet and have been on it ever since, while i still have problems they are about 90% better! and thats for 2 years straight. I suspect there are other things i react to but have not figured them out yet. Just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 1999)

sickofsick -- yes, I have a mild gluten intolerance and, also, apparently something similar to Celiac's (though was not tested specifically for the latter). for me, it's been a 9-ring circus; between the above 2 conditions, plus various other things, my bowel hasn't stood a chance! thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 1999)

I had a bowl of bean soup the other day before I went to work (I like to live dangerously!) and I was still seeing them 2 days later. I think our bodies do have a tough time digesting the skins on tomatos, etc. btw flux, if Jeffs site gets too crowded, he might have to do a purge & flush some of this stuff away. *g*


----------



## LaVidaCrapa (Sep 16, 1999)

Lettuce.Lettuce passes though me pretty much intact nearly every time I eat it.For this reason, I only eat salads when I'm at home and usually substitiute something else (applesauce, cole slaw) when dining out.And Luckylou - chew everything 45 times?I've tried something like that a few times.Does your specialist realize how gross everything starts to taste after you chew it that much? Yuck!I'd say, make an effort to chew your food more than you normally do (if that's a problem), but don't "count" chews or chew everything 45 times. Heck - you won't even enjoy eating anymore if you do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 1999)

Yes I find food still intact like peas, carrots, corn, etc. no matter how much I chew. Maybe we have little gremlins in there who put it back together.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Count me in even though I'm a "C" type. I almost alway see undigested food. Peas, corn, lettuce, spinach leaves, carrots, tomato skin, potato skin (the skin is the best part)I know I don't chew my food enough, which I always assumed causes this.------------------"Today is the first day of the rest of your life"Rose


----------

